# Jan Tana



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok so having decided late on Sunday that I was going to do the Herc this week, on Monday morning I thought about tan. At the Finals on Sunday, they announced that Instant Tan (eg Dream Tan) was not to be used at any qualifiers - further to that any person wearing it would be told to rub it off before going on stage. I only had that and half a bottle of Jan Tana left!

I looked around for Jan Tana (Mousse) and was finding it hard on the internet as its imported and lots of places are sold out. Only one person has it in the UK apparently as the websites are all wholesale from one distributer how gets it from the states!! Add to this that most use royal mail and there is a post strike!

Well one place I called was awesome, they let me send a courier to them to pick it up too so that I could guarantee getting it by today.

Awesome service: http://www.jantana.co.uk/bodybuilding.htm

The number is on the bottom of the page if you get stuck. I never normally post stuff like this but I figured there may be a few more in the same boat.

J


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for that info mate ill be after jantana for the Stars in a few weeks.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the reason for not allowing Dream Tan? How can they tell if you are wearing it?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> What is the reason for not allowing Dream Tan? How can they tell if you are wearing it?


It doesn't dry mate it rubs off so easy.

Dream tan is awesome tho, its like a putty so its very easy to apply evenly and also it has a shimmer in it too so you dont need glaze. But it is very messy and most ppl will apply it backstage or near the venue as it rubs off on clothes etc.

It is very easy to spot on a person.

As I can see their point though, the do leave a deposit with venues and this would cause that be be wiped out, and most shows are non profit anyway.

I am doing my tan the whole day before and one on the day as I need 5 coats now lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i am in the same boat but ordered from 247bodybuilding.com as they sell just the tan lotion which is all i need.

4 weeks out so i dont mind if its delayed somewhat (i too also have half a bottle left and thats all i needed for the last show).

but i will bookmark this thread if things turn the way of the pear

reps


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I used them last time I think IB (247bbing.com), through EBAY as it was cheaper as I made and offer on it!

I think they all use the same place where ever you order it from (dropship), if you have any probs tho I got the courier through www.Interparcel.co.uk as they do an economy next day delivery for £6.95 which is awesome for piece of mind!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Both these companies are the same company and none of the three phone numbers I tried for them worked

Extreme Nutrition sell Jan Tanna and body Scrub which with UK-Muscle 25% discount and free delivery makes them hard to beat, I ordered Monday lunch time and it arrived Wednesday first thing.

LeisureLee also sell this with free delivery


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This is the one I used: 0800 917 4073 its on the bottom of the web site I posted 

I did look at Extreme but it wasn't listed on their site, I love there products and service, I would have used it if it was! (Tanning Products)


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

At all UKBFF qualifiers now, competitors are required to weigh-in wearing their posing attire only. So it will be obvious to the officials if you are wearing an "instant tan" when weighing in. All an official has to do is touch the skin to see it rubbing off.

Or if you are still white, then it will be obvious that your intending on putting an instant tan on before stepping on stage. Either way, you may be asked to remove your instant tan.


----------



## Spraytangirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Im a spray Tan Technician and have many bodybuilding clients i have a solution called Liquid Sun Rayz its been used by the fitness girls in olympia and has been endorsed by Tricky jackson at the olypia 202 comp this is my website www.spraytansforyou.co.uk I will be at the stars and have a client in the Hercules show as well contact me if you need as spray tan is easier and its flawless


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

What brand are the tanning products on that link J?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MXD said:


> What brand are the tanning products on that link J?


Its changed mate, I guess (and this is just a guess lol) that the Jan Tana distribution rights have changes and the company in the link dont have them anymore, they now have this show off tan.

I think the UKBFF now have distribution rights and you have to buy it from them on their website www.ukbff.co.uk

its a bit confusing tho as the first link I gave the address is jantana.co.uk and its selling show off lol little confusion there!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lmao kool man thanks! What exactly does a competitor need basically?

Sorry to bug you dood x

Edit: cheked the link got it mate lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MXD said:


> lmao kool man thanks! *What exactly does a competitor need basically? *
> 
> Sorry to bug you dood x
> 
> Edit: cheked the link got it mate lol


A- decent physique

B- access to tanning products

You got B nailed dude 

just playing

1 bottle of jan tana will give u 4-5 coats of tan, u'll prob need 3-4 coats prob 3 as you're already pretty tanned.

Sat morning- shave & exfoliate

Sat night- apply 2 coats (no shower and sleep in clothes unless u wanna fcuk up your bed cloths)

sunday morning (no shower) - apply 1 coat

while pumping up apply glaze

:beer:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Im gonna use copper grease when i compete :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

DB said:


> A- decent physique
> 
> B- access to tanning products
> 
> ...


Shut it fat man!

:laugh:

Thanks mate really appreciated that :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> A- decent physique
> 
> B- access to tanning products
> 
> ...


No its all change dude! Thats the competition colour, they are now talking up this Ultra -1 (assume 1 stands for 1 coat)....

Your gonna find it hard to get the competition colour now as Jan tana distribution is via ukbff and they only sell ultra 1....

This is their fact sheet :

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/TANNING_THE_BETTER_WAY.pdf

Apparently one coat on the morning of the comp....

I'll chat to you about it on sat, I'm gonna do 2 coats (I have almost a bottle left) of comp colour, then the ultra 1 on the day....

tan is fcukin confusing! Not that I dont trust the show off stuff, but I'm not gonna use a complete new product before I've seen it on anyone else!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

45 quid for tan, what a joke!

I don't want the sh1tty scrub or moisturiser ffs


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

i have used the Jantana ultra 1 for my last comp (IFBB European Masters Championships), which i won, and it was great. i did buy the kit with scrub and glaze with the puff applicator. i used the scrub for 2 days before the comp, applied the ultra 1 about 4 hours before going on stage. After the semi finals i rinsed the tan off and re-applied on the day of the finals about 4 hours before again. The scrub was empty by the end of the show, but the glaze will do many more shows. The different parts of the kit apparently can be purchased seperately, but by selling the kit, it leads people to use it correctly. After all the money we spend on preparing for a competition i dont think its expensive at all.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

steveg said:


> i have used the Jantana ultra 1 for my last comp (IFBB European Masters Championships), which i won, and it was great. i did buy the kit with scrub and glaze with the puff applicator. i used the scrub for 2 days before the comp, applied the ultra 1 about 4 hours before going on stage. After the semi finals i rinsed the tan off and re-applied on the day of the finals about 4 hours before again. The scrub was empty by the end of the show, but the glaze will do many more shows. The different parts of the kit apparently can be purchased seperately, but by selling the kit, it leads people to use it correctly. After all the money we spend on preparing for a competition i dont think its expensive at all.


so does this ultra1 wash off easily steve?

with the britain being set over 2 days just thinking about the second day,also would like to do a trial run in the week before just for piece of mind.dont want to get up the morning of the show and for some reason it doesnt work for me............that would pi## you off eh!.

also if it comes off quiet easily after the trial run it will save on the amount of pi## taking i get at work lol.

cheers for any advice john. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

steveg said:


> i have used the Jantana ultra 1 for my last comp (IFBB European Masters Championships), which i won, and it was great. i did buy the kit with scrub and glaze with the puff applicator. i used the scrub for 2 days before the comp, applied the ultra 1 about 4 hours before going on stage. After the semi finals i rinsed the tan off and re-applied on the day of the finals about 4 hours before again. The scrub was empty by the end of the show, but the glaze will do many more shows. The different parts of the kit apparently can be purchased seperately, but by selling the kit, it leads people to use it correctly. After all the money we spend on preparing for a competition i dont think its expensive at all.


Dude did the one bottle do the two days tanning?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB and i used the Jan Tana Show Tan (we had 2 bottles minus a little bit that we spilled)

DB 3 coats for one show

Me 3 coats for one show

DB 2 coats for one show

and we still have some left

DB said its one of the better tans he has used, that was my first time so nothing to compare it to but it looked awesome, everyone commented on my tan back stage and asked what i had used.

its a bit messy to get on but once you get the hang of it its easy.....

nice color, no streaks, looks awesome


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> DB and i used the Jan Tana Show Tan (we had 2 bottles minus a little bit that we spilled)
> 
> DB 3 coats for one show
> 
> ...


Thats cool B, but the main point is you wont be able to buy it easy again! The UKBFF now has the Jan Tana distribution rights and they only sell Ultra1!

Its either gonna be, ProTan, Show off tan (new one) or this Ultra 1......

Pro Tan lasts for weeks tho!!

If you see it on Ebay but shed loads lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Thats cool B, but the main point is you wont be able to buy it easy again! The UKBFF now has the Jan Tana distribution rights and they only sell Ultra1!
> 
> Its either gonna be, ProTan, Show off tan (new one) or this Ultra 1......
> 
> ...


sh1t.... i didnt read the thread properly tbh, thought it was just about which tan everyone used :whistling:

FFS that stuff we used was awesome.... need to stock pile me thinks


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

well iv looked at the bottle from my first show and it was jan tana hi-definition color.so iv just ordered some from the official jan tana website.

got 2 bottles of colour,and a bottle of skin prep on the way.

already have a skin prep,hi definition glaze(oil pre stage)and 3/4 bottle of colour left from last time so this should be enough.

i was gonna try the ultra 1 but having found the bottle from last time i thought id stick to what i know.

did 3 coats the night before and 1 the morning of the show and it worked well.one of the comments i got in 'the beef' complimented me on the quality of tan(the missus was well chuffed cause she put it on!).

good luck to all anyway.....whichever tan you choose. :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Scrubs and moisteurisers will make the tan appearance much better as it will stick to the skin better and more evenly.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MissBC said:


> sh1t.... i didnt read the thread properly tbh, thought it was just about which tan everyone used :whistling:
> 
> FFS that stuff we used was awesome.... need to stock pile me thinks


from everyone who has given feedback on this new ultra 1 it seems much better, scrap the old ways, imagine being able to go to bed clean night befor a comp, then jus tan in morn then hit stage, then wash it off tht night and go out for a meal clean again   , i cnt wait to use the ultra 1


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

james is quite right, you have to do all the skin preps for the tan to be applied evenly and deeply.

The ultra 1 was easily rinsed off with the jantana body scrub and a exfoliator mit. From one bottle of ultra 1, i was able to get both the semis and the finals done, also i did a guest spot at the UKBFF Northern Ireland using the same bottle with more to spare. So it seems to do 3 coats easily.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Used Ultra 1 on one of our lads last weekend - 4 coats over 2 days. Nice colour.

I have odered and received the new Show Tan, am not impressed that it just comes in a bottle - no spray attachment so will have to decant it into another bottle to apply. Also no intructions but that won't be much of a problem as the plan was only to have a play with it and see what it is like.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Used Ultra 1 on one of our lads last weekend - *4 coats over 2 days.* Nice colour.
> 
> I have odered and received the new Show Tan, am not impressed that it just comes in a bottle - no spray attachment so will have to decant it into another bottle to apply. Also no intructions but that won't be much of a problem as the plan was only to have a play with it and see what it is like.


this isnt a dig by the way so plz dnt take this as one haha.....but why are ppl doing so many coats of this stuff, its desgned for jus the morning of the show 1 -2 coats is all thts needed?....hav read tons of feedback on american forums of ppl jus using one coat and liking the colour a lot.... :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

XJPX said:


> this isnt a dig by the way so plz dnt take this as one haha.....but why are ppl doing so many coats of this stuff, its desgned for jus the morning of the show 1 -2 coats is all thts needed?....hav read tons of feedback on american forums of ppl jus using one coat and liking the colour a lot.... :confused1:


Because it wasn't dark enough!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Used Ultra 1 on one of our lads last weekend - 4 coats over 2 days. Nice colour.
> 
> I have odered and received the new Show Tan, am not impressed that it just comes in a bottle - no spray attachment so will have to decant it into another bottle to apply. Also no intructions but that won't be much of a problem as the plan was only to have a play with it and see what it is like.


out last time was like this, so we poured it into a lil baby shaker and used a foam brush.... worked a treat  (however i think we managed 2 spots on the carpet OPPS)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> out last time was like this, so we poured it into a lil baby shaker and used a foam brush.... worked a treat  (however i think we managed 2 spots on the carpet OPPS)


Will try that....got a wee travel spray bottle from Superdrug so will be trying that too lol


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

when i look on the ukbff website they list the normal stuff, not the ultra 1? so why are people saying its not available? is the website wrong?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dazc said:


> when i look on the ukbff website they list the normal stuff, not the ultra 1? so why are people saying its not available? is the website wrong?


it is the ultra one mate, I ordered it from there and its the ultra one that came


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I fukin hate the stuff,i used that 'show off' stuff from 24/7 as my base coat this time and it was uber dark,i posted pic of me with just that on in my journal,i thenapplied one layer of the jantana and was really really dark,got it touched up at the venue,first time i ever been dark enough using the stuff,but the problem for me,as always with it,is it just fkn runs off as soon as you start sweating and theres not a jot you can do.

Has anyone got any experience with the dream tan spray?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> I fukin hate the stuff,i used that 'show off' stuff from 24/7 as my base coat this time and it was uber dark,i posted pic of me with just that on in my journal,i thenapplied one layer of the jantana and was really really dark,got it touched up at the venue,first time i ever been dark enough using the stuff,but the problem for me,as always with it,is it just fkn runs off as soon as you start sweating and theres not a jot you can do.
> 
> Has anyone got any experience with the dream tan spray?


Exactly same - and I followed instructions to the letter.

Have also tried other tips from people here to no avail.

Very stressfull, and even at its best, looks crap compared to dream tan... also, DT can be picked up for as little as 15 quid a pot if you look around, and can do an average guy dark enough from scratch for 2 appearances.

Just a shame some dickheads can't help smearing it all over the place.

So the UKBFF have the import rights now? - shooting fish in a barrel anyone :lol:

What other compliant tans are there out there?


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> it is the ultra one mate, I ordered it from there and its the ultra one that came


ah, bugger. i love the older stuff. only took half a bottle last year to do my tan, so i still have half left. Question is, do i dare risk there being enough left to do the tan this year! probably not!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

dazc said:


> ah, bugger. i love the older stuff. only took half a bottle last year to do my tan, so i still have half left. Question is, do i dare risk there being enough left to do the tan this year! probably not!


Daz - we'll speak about tan on Tuesday


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I want to use this for the UKBFF show on 22/8 - any reason why not to?

http://www.jantana.co.uk/bodybuilding.htm £35 as opposed to £45 - unless the Ultra 1 is that much better?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I want to use this for the UKBFF show on 22/8 - any reason why not to?
> 
> http://www.jantana.co.uk/bodybuilding.htm £35 as opposed to £45 - unless the Ultra 1 is that much better?


No reason why you shouldn't dude, I only went with Jan Tana as I have used it the last 2 shows and it was easy for me (had used pro tan before and it was more involved). I may use this next time, but want to see more people using it first just to make sure its a good colour etc.

I may buy a bottle and try it out after the show, I might do another show after the south west, if I do I might use it (if show off want to send me a bottle to review for here lol).

Just dont use dream tan in UKBFF of you might get banned!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I want to use this for the UKBFF show on 22/8 - any reason why not to?
> 
> http://www.jantana.co.uk/bodybuilding.htm £35 as opposed to £45 - unless the Ultra 1 is that much better?


thats the stuff i used as my base coat,this is me on morning of show with just one coat of it on.

Only thing was i only got the 4oz bottle which for someone my size is only enough for 1 coat so keep that in mind.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmm. I find tanning quite easy.

MT2 6weeks out plus 2 sunbeds a week.

Night before show 2 coats pro tan

morning of show 1 coat pro tan if needed.

Glaze back stage, nice and easy. Thats what I did for the Brits last year.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Fcuk it - going to go with the Jan Tana stuff for £45 - how long do they take to deliver it? Need it to me by 22/8 for the Dorset show - anyone?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> it is the ultra one mate, I ordered it from there and its the ultra one that came


How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> How long did it take to arrive?


Hmmm about a week I think mate, you can give them a call tho and tell them you need it quick!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

ive decided im going to go with liquid sun rayz tan. spoken to a few seasoned competitors i trust who have used it and highly recommended it, so thats good enough for me!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Ditto Daz. Orded mine from Muscle Finesse with their 10% off muscletalk10 Tuesday code


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I want to use this for the UKBFF show on 22/8 - any reason why not to?
> 
> http://www.jantana.co.uk/bodybuilding.htm £35 as opposed to £45 - unless the Ultra 1 is that much better?


I ultra 1 at the ukbff south east, it was pants, atthe muscletalk show i used jan tana mousse and it was soo much better.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Went with Liquid Sun Rayz from James on mT.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

The Liquid Sun Rayz .co.uk website is currently under construction. In the meantime, please get it from Muscle Finesse (note their Tuesday discount)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> What other compliant tans are there out there?


the ban from what i understand was for tans like dream tan as in backstage one coat then on stage.....although is that not what Ultra 1 is? 

i have had guys use Ultra 1 and it was not dark certainly not 1 coat and your good......

the jan tana mousse is much better, the dream tan spray is good.....i think Eddie Ellwood has realised a tan i think Jason Corrick used it last year that is good....

i don't think it will be long before the UKBFF insist on there competitors only using Jan Tana....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> the ban from what i understand was for tans like dream tan as in backstage one coat then on stage.....although is that not what Ultra 1 is?
> 
> i have had guys use Ultra 1 and it was not dark certainly not 1 coat and your good......
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, although how they could prove it I don't know...

I just hate the stuff, and don't want to use it on basic principals so if I do another UKBFF show, I want to know what my alternatives are - will look into the Eddie Ellwood stuff :thumbup1:

Stubborn bastard me :lol:


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been testing the new show off tan and the liquid sunrayz as I'm looking for another product to spray with now the UKBFF have the sole rights to JT in the UK.

For those of you that don't want to change just yet and have some JT left but are worried about not having enough you can tan the day before with a couple of coats of tan with a high DHA (at least 16%) show off, pro tan, dream tan spray, sunrayz or a good salon spray tan , rinse off the morning of the show and apply the JT with just one good coat, this is the way I have been spraying for a while now as I find it gives a better base coat to apply JT onto.

You MUST rinse off the guide/bronzer from the other tans before applying the JT and always exfoiliate, moisturise etc for the best results with any tan at least a week before you start tanning

Hope this helps

Kx

www.showtan.co.uk

[email protected]


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, although how they could prove it I don't know...
> 
> I just hate the stuff, and don't want to use it on basic principals so if I do another UKBFF show, I want to know what my alternatives are - will look into the Eddie Ellwood stuff :thumbup1:
> 
> Stubborn bastard me :lol:


I used the Eddie Elwood stuff on a competitor at the NABBA Britain finals...if you value how your tan looks I would think twice about this product.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I now use Liquid Sun Rayz from James at MT - can be bought thro www.musclefinesse.com for £27.99 (10% off on muscletalk tuesdays using the code muscletalk10). Nice and cheap and works - see me below for proof - still have 2/3rds of a bottle left.

http://media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/2381/54ba8949c7d94c1e87cbdae0fb0f641a.jpg


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I now use Liquid Sun Rayz from James at MT - can be bought thro www.musclefinesse.com for £27.99 (10% off on muscletalk tuesdays using the code muscletalk10). Nice and cheap and works - see me below for proof - still have 2/3rds of a bottle left.
> 
> http://media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/2381/54ba8949c7d94c1e87cbdae0fb0f641a.jpg


TBH mate, in my opinion you were too light yesterday


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well having used the Jan Tana ultra one for the first time yesterday I loved it, only one coat and I think it was a nice deep colour. I stained myself first with the old comp colour mousse 1 coat the night before, slept on it, lightly showered off and patted it dry, then did one coat of Ultra 1 in the am. Took about 1 hour to fully dry. I then put on a loose trackie and drove down, checked my tan and it looked ok. Was really hot in the venue and the sweat didn't seem to take too much off.

Pumped up for 30mins again really sweaty, patted down and applied glaze...looked decent IMO little spots of tan in sweat but didn't effect the look of tan eg not patchy.

I loved the stuff tbh and will defo use it again. Will edit and add pic later

-this is not a what is better thread and not saying anything bad about show off or liquid rays etc (I saw someone in inters, cant remember his name, nice guy, that big H prepped and Karren spayed his tan, it looked decent too).


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Show off tan was good but streaked like anything when on stage, didn't help that Sean just had us stood there like idiots for five minute befor Actually poseing though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

najybomb said:


> didn't help that Sean just had us stood there like idiots for five minute befor Actually poseing though.


Think that was more the judges dude....


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah well, either way buddy, was hot up there and it didn't help lol. Your tan did look good o must say. Didn't hang around for any classes past mine so didn't see you on stage but saw you hanging around and you were a nice colour


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

najybomb said:


> Ah well, either way buddy, was hot up there and it didn't help lol. Your tan did look good o must say. Didn't hang around for any classes past mine so didn't see you on stage but saw you hanging around and you were a nice colour


Should have said hello mate. Yeah was pleased with it, when I get pics from eric I'll post them up to show colour under lights

Edit: Pic thanks to Eric Guy [email protected]


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah I was stressed out and gutted after not placeing in my class, especially after being told o should of been third but hey such is life, Kent classics here I come! Lol. Look forward to seeing the pics, I was pleased with the show off tan though didn't use the tab enhancer that came with it and still looked dark only used two coats, ao all good on that front!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Will be at kent with the boys from my gym, come say hello, good luck bro


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Will pop over and say hello if I spot you again mate, thanks very much, hopefully will place this time!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Well having used the Jan Tana ultra one for the first time yesterday I loved it, only one coat and I think it was a nice deep colour. I stained myself first with the old comp colour mousse 1 coat the night before, slept on it, lightly showered off and patted it dry, then did one coat of Ultra 1 in the am. Took about 1 hour to fully dry. I then put on a loose trackie and drove down, checked my tan and it looked ok. Was really hot in the venue and the sweat didn't seem to take too much off.
> 
> Pumped up for 30mins again really sweaty, patted down and applied glaze...looked decent IMO little spots of tan in sweat but didn't effect the look of tan eg not patchy.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried ultra1, only the "standard" stuff. How well woudl you say it sticks/stains? Did you have any pre tan other than what you mention here - natural tan / MT2 tan etc?

I can get a good colour with normal jantana, thing is, by time I get to venue its all fell off - even following instructions to the letter and more than enough drying/developing time. Last time I even went beyond that and tried some tips I got from here which made sense... still didn't stick well at all or stain my skin.

When Brian done that show a few weeks back, we got him nice and dark with Jan Tana - by tanning him up backstage. Doesn't this defeat the purpose of the ban :lol:

And, predictably, he sweated it all off by the end of his class, meaning he was pale for the overall, leading the judges to assume he had removed it all in a fit of negativity...

Prob cos we are both just sweaty jocks :lol:

Is the ultra one notably any different in terms of darkness, ease of application, and for me - permanancy?

Bloody hope so, because for me, competing where I have to use it is quickly seeming like too much stress/hassle.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Haven't tried ultra1, only the "standard" stuff. How well woudl you say it sticks/stains? Did you have any pre tan other than what you mention here - natural tan / MT2 tan etc?
> 
> I do sunbeds 2 a week for 8 mins, nothing crazy tho, stopped 2 weeks before, I was never 'brown' tho, just nice colour to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Well having used the Jan Tana ultra one for the first time yesterday I loved it, only one coat and I think it was a nice deep colour. I stained myself first with the old comp colour mousse 1 coat the night before, slept on it, lightly showered off and patted it dry, then did one coat of Ultra 1 in the am. Took about 1 hour to fully dry. I then put on a loose trackie and drove down, checked my tan and it looked ok. Was really hot in the venue and the sweat didn't seem to take too much off.
> 
> I am glad you took notice of the advice given by Karen Marillier and myself and that you ended up with a decent tan..... :whistling: :whistling:  :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> ...


Lou


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Lou, defo the way to go, plus you feel so much fresher in the morning after a shower!


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Well having used the Jan Tana ultra one for the first time yesterday I loved it, only one coat and I think it was a nice deep colour. I stained myself first with the old comp colour mousse 1 coat the night before, slept on it, lightly showered off and patted it dry, then did one coat of Ultra 1 in the am. Took about 1 hour to fully dry. I then put on a loose trackie and drove down, checked my tan and it looked ok. Was really hot in the venue and the sweat didn't seem to take too much off.
> 
> Pumped up for 30mins again really sweaty, patted down and applied glaze...looked decent IMO little spots of tan in sweat but didn't effect the look of tan eg not patchy.
> 
> ...


Nathan used a similar tanning protocol to you .....Karen had him exfoliate, then applied a 16%DHA tan on the friday and then had him lightly shower the excess bronzer off then applied 2 coats Jan tana with an airbrush the following day before the show with a light making good of any marks just prior to going on with the sponge. The 16% DHA will give a much darker base coat and also allows you to use the limited supplies of Jan tana to get the rich colour you get from the bronzer once a good colour has already been established...... :thumb:

Or you could let the UKBFF supply it seeing as they have the sole rights to distribution in the UK now:whistling:

*BigH*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Or you could let the UKBFF supply it seeing as they have the sole rights to distribution in the UK now:whistling:
> 
> *BigH*


Nathan that was it, seemed like a nice fella - did he get an invite to the final??

Yeah that is a little controlling of the UKBFF and they only sell the Ultra 1 so you cant even buy the Hi def colour when that has gone!

What is Karen going to use just the show off stuff when its gone? I'm sure it wont effect her business, so much easier on show day when sprayed.


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Karen is still exploring all the options....but still has some Jan Tana spray solution left over for now....

Yes Nathan did qualify.....but will fall into inters U90kg with a further 6 weeks preps.

*BigH*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Awesome, I'll be there shouting for him, he will look even better in the U90's!

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Agreed, NAthan looked good, nice guy too.

Good to chat to you yesterday H


----------

